

Physics of Light and Optics - sasvari
http://optics.byu.edu/textbook.aspx

======
mdturnerphys
This was written by my undergrad advisor and his PhD student (who is now also
a prof at BYU). I think it was partially funded originally by an exploratory
grant from the NSF. The website has editions back to 2008, but there were
earlier ones--we used it when I took Optics in 2007. Students were involved in
developing the material, by contributing to the historical profiles,
participating in filmed demonstrations (also on the website), and of course
providing feedback.

A nice thing about having an open textbook like this is that I can refer to it
anywhere, instead of only at the office where my other texts are.

------
WhitneyLand
tldr: This is notable because it's a high quality textbook being made
available free to students, universities, and anyone else. Contrast this with
what many see as an inefficient commercial market for texts that are horribly
expensive yet usually don't make the authors rich.

The restrictions are minimal. Authors retain copyright, ask that no one
profits from reselling, and that you don't post answers to the problems
online. Betting pool open on how long the latter will last.

------
PascLeRasc
Could a book like this be turned into a cheap hardcover book for undergraduate
use?

